# One Plus One



## Lou (Jul 15, 2007)

I noticed we have a Comp Exchange One Plus One week in our RCI account.  Why is it there and what can it be used for?   Thanks


----------



## Banker (Jul 15, 2007)

*search*

Lou, go to search and put in one plus one, there was a recent discussion about this.  I asked the same question a little while back and I also responded to someone else recently.  I am using a One Plus One the week of Aug 11th.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jul 15, 2007)

Banker, where are you going with your one plus one exchange?  How much did you pay?  I heard one plus one is about $25 or $35 less than extra vacation.


----------



## Banker (Jul 16, 2007)

My One plus One is costing me about $ 250.00 or so, I don't have my credit card bill handy to remember exactly!  It is for a two bedroom at Vacation Village at Weston in Weston, Florida.  I think I reserved this back in April for the week of Aug 10 thru 17th.  This resort usually shows up on Last Call, etc, but I did not want to wait for the 45 day window and take a chance since I absolutely wanted a two bedroom and they pretty much have a lot of one bedrooms available.  I feel that Weston is beautiful, I have been here twice before both at Vacation Village at Weston and also Vacation Village at Bonaventure.  It is close to the Ft Lauderdale Airport and not all that far to the beaches, but you do need a car.  We may spend one night at the end of our trip at the Hyatt at Bonaventure just for something different, I could get this hotel on Hotwire I think.


----------

